
Salary Gossip - blopeur
https://justpaste.it/18ln6
======
Communitivity
The salary numbers in this seem at odds with other numbers I've seen,
particularly the $450k package and $210k salary if you have 10+ years
experience. Are those numbers generally correct in average across the country,
or locale specific?

